# Why does Xorg fail to start when vmemoryuse is set in rctl.conf, no matter how big?



## Snurg (Feb 20, 2018)

I then get the message that xkbcomp cannot be started, and then X to fail to start because of no input devices.
I have tried settings up to 10 GB, which should way more than needed.

Is the racct/rctl system broken or did I overlook something?


----------

